# klein bike with hot chick



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Hot chick with different looking Klein bike (no nudity)

https://images.wickedweasel.com/skins/white/contributors/galleries/2005-4/round4/jennifer/3.jpg

warning - other pictures can and or may contain nudity!


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*I will refurbish your brakes...*

...and adjust your derailleurs, too...


----------

